# Kitchen cabinets



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

As I'm continuing to collect info before taking on building my kitchen cabinets, a new question has come about. 

What it the general rule/method of finishing the insides? My cabinets now are very old. But they look like they are flat white. We put paper down on the bottoms through the years, but it looks like the sides and backs are painted flat white. What is the norm, if there is one?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Some low end cabinets use a bright white melamine shelf and the 1/4" harboard with similar finish for the rest of the insides of the cabinet. Shop Real Organized 73"L x 12"W White Melamine Shelf Board at Lowes.com http://www.lowes.com/pd_16605-46498-300_0__?productId=3015239&Ntt=white+hardboard&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dwhite%2Bhardboard&facetInfo=The contrast from the outter woods finish and the bright white inside is a favorite for some.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

The rule of thumb is your budget. I've finished inside with differant things the most common for us is poly on new cabinets ,we also use mica but it gets a bit expensive even on the thin shelf version if you have alot of cabinets.Whatever you use just make shore it is easy to clean. We use poly because it will most of the time out last paint and you can stain the insides in light colors(white, or pine color stains just for example).
Good luck with your project.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

You have a ton of options. You can spray your own finish, buy pre-finished hardwood plywood (and it's typically a longer-lasting finish than you can apply in a home shop, such as a catalyzed lacquer finish), or you can purchase "cabinet liner", which is plywood that has high-pressure laminate installed on one or both sides of the plywood. Of course, you could also apply paint if that's your thing. You could, for example, build the cabinets from pre-finished hardwood plywood and make the shelves from double-sided cabinet liner, and apply hardwood edging to the shelves. That's pretty much the way I'm leaning toward when I get started (eventually) on my kitchen cabinets. One thing to avoid is finishes that can be damaged by water or alcohol (such as shellac), or that remain tacky for a long time (glossy latex enamel). All things considered, for the plywood boxes I will buy pre-finished plwood and only apply finish myself to the door and drawer fronts that I make from hardwood.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Poly over hardwood faced ply that matches the rest of the box, doors and drawers. In other words, the entire box is finished all the same. If any stain is used on the fronts and sides, I use the same on the interior. Some like a contrast inside. I don't care for it, though. 
The shelves are also of the same hardwood faced ply with a strip of hardwood on the fronts. The shelves receive 6 coats of sprayed poly. Maybe overkill, but that's just the way I do it.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas. I think I will use a combination of them, of sorts. Leaning at staining and poly the sides and back same as the outside. Then using the Melamine shelving, for the shelves. And don't they sell just thin sheets of the Melamine. No wood, just the veneer. Cover ply with it for the bottom of the cabinet box.

Only other thing bugging me a bit about taking on this job, is the corner cabinet. I know I can make my simple box cabinets, I've built a bathroom vanity that came out really good. But I know that corner cabinet is going to be a challenge. Our corner cabinet now has a 45 degree face to it. But I really would rather do the square front cabinet with the bi-fold door. But I won't have a sample cabinet to copy from!! ;o)


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Lee.
Your budget is a place to start. What kind of finish you are going for. Typically I spray clear poly on stained & non stained. Paint grade gets paint. I will stain to match inside of cabinets that have glass doors but for the others with solid doors they get clear. It's nice to have the inside as light as possible. It gets hard to spot things easily with a dark interior.


----------



## elim559 (May 7, 2012)

Sorry for posting here. I never forget say thanks who help me. This post really help me increase my knowledge.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to the Router Forums Eli. Glad it wasn't just I who learned something!!


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

elim559 said:


> Sorry for posting here. I never forget say thanks who help me. This post really help me increase my knowledge.


So, out of curiousity...what finish did you wind up choosing?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Lex, if you were talking to me, this is what I chose. Light Walnut on the outside and just clearcoat on the inside.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

It looks good Lee. I'll bet it's a huge improvement over the cabinets they replaced. I'm still planning my kitchen cabinets, but at this point I'm leaning towards using pre-finished Maple plywood for the cases, and putting white laminate on Birch plywood for the shelves, then edging the shelves with hardwood (instead of veneer tape). I'm still undecided on the choice of hardwood for doors, drawer fronts and shelf edging.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

LexB said:


> It looks good Lee. I'll bet it's a huge improvement over the cabinets they replaced..


Well they haven't replaced anything yet.. Lots more cabinets to build before I demo the kitchen. But I'll probably be too embarrassed to but a before picture. I should have done this many years ago.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

N'awlins77 said:


> Well they haven't replaced anything yet.. Lots more cabinets to build before I demo the kitchen. But I'll probably be too embarrassed to but a before picture. I should have done this many years ago.


Don't be embarrassed, just post it as a "friends" kitchen, and then post "yours". Pointing out how much nicer "your" kitchen is. By the way I have a problem I'd like some help with, well it's not actually "my" problem, it's a "friend" of mine.....


----------



## elim559 (May 7, 2012)

Lot of experience have here. so hope I will get help from them.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea, yea that's right, it's my friends kitchen that he would be embarrassed for me to show. Good one Jack!!

Eli, ask away and you will get many suggestions from all parts of the world and experiences. I've learned a heck of a lot the last year or two that I've been here.


----------

